# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > د. أكرم مصطفى الزغبي >  مقال بعنوان "اشتغل على نفسك" ... للدكتور/ أكرم الزغبي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*
#مقالي_هاهنا_بعنوان

"اشتغل على نفسك"*

يظن البعض أنه لمجرد حصوله على شهادة علمية أيا كانت درجتها أنه توصل إلى أقصى مراتب العلم وأن خط النهاية قد حاز له فيه مقعداً.

طبعا هذا الظن خاطئ؛ ففي دنيانا التي نعيشها نظل نتعلم حتى آخر لحظة. لذا لا تتوقف عن القراءة والمعرفة والإطلاع. 

أعرف أستاذا جامعياً على درجة أستاذ متفرغ وعميد كلية سابق ، هو بالنسبة لي نموذجاً يحتذى به ، إذ يعتبر نفسه طالبا للعلم مابين لغات أجنبية وعلوم إدارية فضلا عن شغفه بالكتابة الأكاديمية ، فهذا الرجل يعرف قدره في العلم ، أنا أراه عالماً بحق مصداقا لقول الإمام علي بن أبي طالب " لا يزال المرء عالماً ما طلب العلم فإذا ظن أنه علم فقد جهل".

هذا العالم الجليل يعمل بمبدأ"اشتغل على نفسك "

اشتغل على نفسك كمبدأ هيحقق لك حاجات كثيرة ، مثلاً هتترفع عن التفاهات ولن تقع في مشاكل الحقد والحسد اللي كلنا بنشوفها حوالينا ، الغل بقى بينور في وشوش الناس بسبب الحقد والحسد وصغائر الأمور.

أيضا اشتغل على نفسك من خلال هواية تشوف نفسك فيها رسم ، موسيقى ، خطابة ، قراءة ، ...... الخ. هتخلي مودك وحياتك ألطف وأخف وأجمل.

أيضا أشتغل على نفسك كمبدأ ممكن يدفعك تبعد عن ناس أو تبعدهم عنك ، عشان تعرف تكمل في الدنيا دي، وهنا خدمات زي ما بيسميها البعض " عامل خاصية 😂😂😂😂😂" وطبعاً كلنا عارفين خدمة block. هتوفر لك طاقة إيجابية كبيرة جداً. 
وتحول بينك وبين أصوات ناس بتنفث شر.

عود نفسك على مبدأ الوقت كنز والصحة كنز واستغلالهم كنز الكنوز.

أشتغل على نفسك طريق طويل محتاج صبر وتغافل وتجاهل وإلتزام وإيجابية.

ثق تماما ما تفعله الآن يحدد وضعك في المستقبل. 

وربنا كبير مابيضيعش تعب حد.

اشتغل على نفسك واستفد من الكنوز التي منحها الله لك.

وإياك واليأس


دكتور أكرم مصطفى الزغبي 

مدرس القانون الدولي العام 

كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق


 :S22:

----------

